# Round Wood Inlay



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

This may not be the right forum. If its not, please let me know.

Here goes: My wife wants a circular inlay in a bench I'm building. I plan to use a forstner bit to cut the round hole and a hole saw to cut the round piece of wood to fit snugly in that hole. Do any of you know what sizes of each cutter I need to pull this off. I've tried to look up the inside dimensions of hole saws but to no avail. Help!


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Your inlay will have a hole in the center if you user a piloted hole saw. The wall thickness is typically 1/16"+- so 1/8" smaller dia should work. However your edges may be very rough.

M


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree with Mark that the hole saw will leave a very rough edge on the inlay piece, even more likely to be problematic if you remove the pilot bit.

Maybe Paul (LumberJock Shipwright) can provide a better method since he is a true expert in veneering and inlay…

Good Luck and

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I do not know how thick the inlay is but I have used Whiteside's router inlay kit to inlay bow ties and other inlays that were as thin as 1/16''.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/09I16/Whiteside-9500-Solid-Brass-Router-Inlay-Router-Bit-Set.aspx


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I'm with Gerald - use a router with templates/bushings to get a virtually perfect fit.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

+1 on the inlay bushing set. Doesn't have to be an expensive one. It will give you a perfect fit. 
All the inlays in these projects were done with that kind of set. I think mine cost about $15.








http://lumberjocks.com/projects/38909









http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37787


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ inlay bushing set for the router. Use a large forstner bit to make a pattern of the hole you want to use (or buy a plexiglass template). The inlay kit accounts for the bit diameter by using a removable bushing. As long as you center your router baseplate first, you will have a perfect fit. It is one of a select few woodworking techniques that feels like magic.










I use the Whiteside inlay bushing kit.


----------



## TMGStudioFurniture (Feb 27, 2016)

You can also get a router inlay kit at Harbor Freight.

You can make your own template from a piece of MDF.


----------

